# طريقة عمل ستارة بسيطة وشيك تنفع كمدخل للبلكون اللى عندك يعنى وانتى وحسب ذوقك :)



## ABOTARBO (26 أبريل 2015)

*طريقة عمل ستارة بسيطة وشيك تنفع كمدخل للبلكون اللى عندك يعنى وانتى وحسب ذوقك 







الوصف :
+هى قماش من تحت شيفون او اى نوع ستاير خفيفا والبرقع ستان 
+الى تحت 4متر ونصف لو المصوره مقسها 3 متر والستان البرقع 3متر لان القماش الستاع عرضو 3 متر.
+اى مقاس مسوره عندك بتزودى عنها متر ونصف عشان حساب الكشكشه 
الطريقة 
هتجيبى القماش الشيفون سهل طبعا انتى جيبه على المقاس الى عندك
هتتنى اطرافه الاربعه والقماش الستان هو تقسمي العرض بتاعه على نصفين وتخيطيهم فى بعض وهتقيسى طرف واحد على المسوره الى هو صغير على المسافه الى انتى عوزاها زى الصوره
وتعلمى بقلم زى السمبوكسه وتمشى بالقلم زى من صغير الكبير زى الصوره المهم اتنى الطرف التانى هيبقى على طوله وتخيطى طرف القماش من فوق على القماش الشيفون*​


----------



## +ماريا+ (27 أبريل 2015)

ستاره جميله اوى وشيك ابوتربو 
ميرسى للافكار الجميله


----------



## صوفيا مجدى (28 أبريل 2015)

*ستارة شيك ومش مكلفة 

شكرا على الفكرة والذوق ​*


----------

